# Meyer 6.5 tm complete for sale



## Premierplowing (Oct 8, 2009)

sold the rig, have no need for it. Works perfectly, had custom back drag edge fabricated and is awesome for driveways.




  








backdrag 001




__
Premierplowing


__
Dec 20, 2009











  








backdrag 003




__
Premierplowing


__
Dec 20, 2009







$1000 obo


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice idea for the b.d. edge


----------

